# zonbonzovi's myriapod photos



## zonbonzovi

Bought a better camera & took some pix of the favorites:

S. subspinipes "Barbados" recently molted:

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=SsubBarbados.jpg

S. polymorpha "blue form":

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=Spolymorpha.jpg

S. supbspinipes de haani "Cherry red"
http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=Ssubcherry.jpg

S. angulata:

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=Sangulata.jpg

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=DSC04498.jpg

S. subspinipes "Malaysian giant":

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=SsubMalaysian.jpg

Mystery local(Scolocryptops sp.?):

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=P1010598crop.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plo

Wow! Thats one fat poly !!! Sharp pedes Thanks foe shareing


----------



## peterbourbon

Hi,

nice pics.
The mystery one could be _Scolopocryptops gracilis_ (judging by locale), but there are more detail macro pics necessary to be sure.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## sharpfang

*I like the Red one!*

*thanx* 4 sharing!

How are your Diversipes doin' ?

My girl is ready.....MM en-route.

- Jason


----------



## zonbonzovi

Turgut- you may be onto something, although this one is much more prevalent than the range would suggest.  There is a pic on bugguide.net that Shelley refers to as Scolocryptops spinicaudus that is a dead ringer for the mystery pede: http://bugguide.net/node/view/269187

This one I posted last year: http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=coastpede2.jpg&newest=1

Found in the right locale(extreme SW Washington), but I've also found it much farther north.

Jason- it ended badly.  A very skittish species to say the least.  One very brief insertion and the ill-fated decision to co-habitate.  Male was dead the next morning.  Knowing what you're probably paying for a male, I'd highly suggest chaperoning their dates!  Good luck!


----------



## peterbourbon

Hey,

the article on bugguide implies that Shelley identified this pede as "Scolopocryptops spinicaudus" - but I'm not sure it's correct (cause you need a closer look as you see later on). Judging by a pic is always difficult in Scolopocryptops at least in my opinion.

Most of the Scolopocryptops-species more or less resemble each other in coloration - except S. sexspinosus who has a very remarkable deep red bloody color.

Anyway - it could be spinicaudus as well - we can only find out the difference if you examine your pede in a more detailed way.

*1) Take a look at the paramedian sulci on tergites*.
As you can see on the pics you should find out if it has complete paramedian sulci on tergites at the more posterior half (or if it lacks complete sulci)
You have to iluminate in a good angle to see them (if there are any):

a) No paramedian sulci 






*--> 2)*

b) Paramedian sulci 





*--> 4)*


*2) Take a look at the second segment of the antenna.
*

a) You can notice dense hairs 





*--> Scolopocryptops sexspinosus*

b) There are no hairs or maybe only a few





*--> 3)*

*3) Scattered hairs on terminal legs. The difference is very hard to notice on those sketches, but if you take a closer look you can see some hairs (look like dots) on the terminal legs (pic 1!):*

a) a few hairs on terminal legs





*--> Scolopocryptops nigridus*

b) no hairs visible





*--> Scolopocryptops spinicaudus*

*4) As Shelley uses taxonomical features that don't really make differences 100% clear (margins on cephalic plate are definitely absent in a), but can be present or absent in b)...furthermore paramedian sulci can start from 2-6 in a) and 2-7 in b) I don't consider those features as "safe")...there is only coloration left:*

a) color more yellowish
*--> Scolopocryptops peregrinator*

b) color orange or reddish
*--> 5)*


*5) Again only a distinction between sexes (doesn't make sense if we don't know the sex of your pede) and paramedian sulci "ranges" (I truly hate that)...location is left in the end*:

a) Paramedian sulci on tergites start from 2-3. Distribution: California to Utah, Idaho and environs.
*--> Scolopocryptops gracilis*

b) Paramedian sulci on tergites start from 3-7. Distribution: Minnesota and Wisconsin to Texas.
*--> Scolopocryptops rubiginosus*

Key is taken from Shelley's 2002 paper.
Hope this helps a little bit - I know it's hard work, but you have no other choice to be sure.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## ribonzz

What food did you gave to them? they are fat !


----------



## zonbonzovi

Thanks, Turgut.  I found the paper after I posted.  Unfortunately, the mystery 'pede was mixed in isopods for the terrestrial newt, so...

Fortunately, I've been finding at least 1 a week as well as a ton of Geophilomorpha.  I think it's time to stop procrastinating, try out the CO2 & get some positive IDs(not to mention sexing the exotics).

B. dubia is my staple feeder- most of the 'pedes had apparently stopped eating in the winter months & then gorged on the surplus recently.  Probably time for a diet


----------



## zonbonzovi

*S'more*

Clown milli

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4530364290_5be8d39d5e_b.jpg

some sorta armored milli

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4530362602_7fcd26d9cd_b.jpg

closelier

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4529731403_07c58be2c0_b.jpg

Friend of the soil

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4529732019_8e9f01026b_b.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied

such sweet pedes!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Nothin' fancy, just had the rare day off w/ nothing on my plate.

Scolopendra viridis






Scolopendra heros "arizonensis"











(Par?)otostigmus sp. "Hawaii"











Scolopendra polymorpha





















Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans(is this correct?), red legged morph


























Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Vietnam"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JanPhilip

Realy nice pedes and great shots! The arizonensis is simply amazing, but i love the otostigmus and the mutilans too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## zonbonzovi

Some new acquisitions:

Scolopendra heros, banded...with friend
















Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (before some smart arse comes along to bash me for handling- I have dealt w/ the blue-ringed ETs often and find it easier to photograph these shy creatures as they "nap" in my hand.  I def. don't suggest this for the yellow-legged variety.  Do what thou whilst.).  Note damage on middle tergite...hopefully it molts soon, but doesn't seem to impede the 'pede(rimshot!) 
















What is the best photo width for this forum...680?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow nice pedes and pics!!! I love ur collection! May i ask wat sub ur polymorpha is on in the prev post? Looks like mine,  a combo of cocopeat + sand. Thanks for sharing, ur ethmostigus looks beautiful and peaceful on ur finger haha! Beautiful heros too!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Thanks:biggrin:

Yep that's a mix of coco, peat & sand(no more than 10%).  Holds shape & moisture pretty well w/o stinking or molding over.  The ET blue rings are like puppies, frisky & frantic, but ready to settle in once they've gotten exploration out of the way.


----------



## Hendersoniana

I see, im also using the same sub bought from the plant shop. ET blue rings looks really cute on ur finger.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Oregon Geophilomorph






dried E. trigonopodus







---------- Post added 01-03-2012 at 01:56 PM ----------

One of the ladies, A. gigas:


----------



## Galapoheros

Alright!, a little myriapod action.  Have you seen the geo eat anything?  I caught a real big one here once, about 5 inches, never seen one around here that long, still thin of course.  The next day I was going to put it in a small setup but it shriveled, those things really dry out fast.


----------



## zonbonzovi

I haven't.  It's been in a moist vial since we found it in late Sept. I added a few grain mites, springtails, tiny earthworms from another tank & a crushed dubia nymph in the hopes that it would eat & it seems to be doing OK.


----------



## Galapoheros

I remember somebody saying they eat snails too, ever tried it?


----------



## zonbonzovi

I haven't but that makes sense as they are found in close proximity to one another plus that body just seems made for slipping into confined spaces.  I'm not sure how a snail would combat that?


----------



## Galapoheros

Their head is kind of elongated too, reminds me of the head on a snail-eating ground beetle I came across hunting around.


----------



## beetleman

very cool pede remember awhile back there were a few of those giant peru sp. avail? they were pretty good sized,they were black,wouldve love to have those. missed out on them.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cool geophilomorph.


----------



## DaveM

MrCrackerpants said:


> Cool geophilomorph.


+1  Looks like a gummy worm!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Ooh nice! I wanna eat that geo pede!


----------



## zonbonzovi

beetleman said:


> remember awhile back there were a few of those giant peru sp. avail? they were pretty good sized,they were black,wouldve love to have those. missed out on them.


Yes!  I think they were Orphnaeus or something.  I wanted one badly but couldn't justify the price for something that would hide as much as geo's seem to.


----------



## ophiophagus

That geo is really cool. Todd is claiming that the big ones are coming in with the gigantea, but you know how that goes. We have a small species down here that I've never been able to keep alive. I kind of assumed the would eat ant larvae because I always find them near ant colonies


----------



## MrCrackerpants

I just found an orange geo (.75 inch) in one of my millipede containers. I think it hatched out of the leaves I put in there from the desert in Southern New Mexico.


----------



## zonbonzovi

ophiophagus: I see the same in spring as the world is unthawing and the ant colonies make themselves known. Those I've kept in the past could be seen eating expired soil creatures.  Big Red on the previous page seems more interested in the dead stuff than anything live.

MrCrackerpants: I see the same in setups where the leaves/substrate haven't been 'sterilized', along with other occasional creatures.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

zonbonzovi said:


> MrCrackerpants: I see the same in setups where the leaves/substrate haven't been 'sterilized', along with other occasional creatures.


Thanks, zonbonzovi.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Got around to uploading some pics.  Sorry for any duplicates(but it sure is nice to have a point of reference all in one place).

S. polymorpha(s)































S. of Tucson
































mystery Geo.
















unknown poly






Can't catch a break...more females

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zonbonzovi

Wanted one of these for a long while & determined to make more:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perocore

Those are some very beautiful (and very odd) looking centipedes you have there! I don't have the guts to even collect the centipedes found around my house! I don't trust the little monsters XD But, there is no denying their beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

A little gravy to go with your taters...

S. viridis











The beginning of an ultimately successful date(one more mating to go = 4 "arizonensis" females doing their business, hopefully)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## web eviction

Awesome pics John! You have a beautiful collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

Ugly shots of an anomaly











Even death can be "pretty"


----------



## MrCrackerpants

zonbonzovi said:


> Even death can be "pretty"


Fearful Symmetry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

^Tigers...meh.  We all know William Blake was actually writing about centipedes.

Great stuff in this thread John!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ferrester

dude i have that mystery red local pede....  feeding him termites


----------



## dactylus

Did you have any luck with the arizonensis pairings?  I'm definitely interested here!!

:biggrin:

David


----------



## Cavedweller

I am loving the shots of the S. viridis. That cream/blue combo is lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

dactylus said:


> Did you have any luck with the arizonensis pairings?  I'm definitely interested here!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> David


Frustratingly, nothing has come of any of the pairings yet despite temp changes/seasonal flux/begging & pillow talk.  I may repeat the process soon...


----------



## dactylus

zonbonzovi said:


> Frustratingly, nothing has come of any of the pairings yet despite temp changes/seasonal flux/begging & pillow talk.  I may repeat the process soon...


Good luck.  I have a small group of "unsexed as of now adult arizonensis ".  I wish that one of you "pede sexers" lived closer to me...


----------



## zonbonzovi

David, if you get Chad back over for some closeups give me a shout.  He has more than enough skills to get detailed genitalia pics and knockout process is relatively simple


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Shrike said:


> ^Tigers...meh.  We all know William Blake was actually writing about centipedes.
> 
> Great stuff in this thread John!


Yes, yes he was. : ) Centipedes are way cooler than tigers...unless there tiger centipedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

zonbonzovi said:


> David, if you get Chad back over for some closeups give me a shout.  He has more than enough skills to get detailed genitalia pics and knockout process is relatively simple


Will do.  Which knockout process do you utilize?

Thanks.


----------



## zonbonzovi

dactylus said:


> Will do.  Which knockout process do you utilize?
> 
> Thanks.


CO2.  My borderline ADHD/multitasking tendencies don't mix with "waterboarding"


----------



## advan

zonbonzovi said:


> David, if you get Chad back over for some closeups give me a shout.  He has more than enough skills to get detailed genitalia pics.


You know I love shooting genitalia! and not just my own(inverts)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

advan said:


> You know I love shooting genitalia! and not just my own(inverts)!


Thanks a lot for the visualuke:  note, that is not a drool smilie, just want to make that clear.  I hear ya John about the ADHD diddly, a few days ago I dropped a couple of arizonensis in a bowl.  dootadooda do .."hey I need to go to the store, I want a chocolate covered donut."  I'm in HEB, ..."Maybe I should get some beer...naahhh, not in the mood. doodadooodadooo, ...hey, wonder how old she is. ....man they don't have the energy drink I like here, oh well,  dootadoooooo  ....SON OF A DIDDLY!  THE PEDES!"  I go back home, they were under water for 1 hour and 38 minutes.  No problems though, they were even still moving a little.  So yeah, that's the only prob I might have, forgetting about it.  I saw a couple come back after 18 hours under water after a heavy rain and run-off into a terr outside.  But it took several days for them to get up to speed.  Oh yeah great pics btw!, dang ADD!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus

WOWEE!  18 hours underwater.  Pretty amazing survival skill.

---------- Post added 05-29-2013 at 07:23 AM ----------




zonbonzovi said:


> CO2.  My borderline ADHD/multitasking tendencies don't mix with "waterboarding"


Do you have a link to the CO2 process that you could provide for me?  Do you purchase CO2 cartridges or generate the CO2 by some other method?


----------



## zonbonzovi

^There are some around here and I've been meaning to get another up.  If I don't get to it give me a pinch and I'll collect all the other examples and my own and make a thread with everyone's different methods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus

zonbonzovi said:


> ^There are some around here and I've been meaning to get another up.  If I don't get to it give me a pinch and I'll collect all the other examples and my own and make a thread with everyone's different methods.


Thanks for this.  I will remind you if I don't see it in the near future.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Order Polyzoniida



Scolopocryptops > Geophilomorpha



Mystery millipede, Santa Cruz Co., AZ...would love an ID  3-4 in. adult size

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22

Very cool pics! It's really neat to see the variety of myriapods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

I loved this whole thread! 

The recent post, that big milli looks an awful lot like one of my "mystery" ones, too.  It's got the tentative ID of Orthoporus, but its labelled with a ?? after it.   Thought that might help though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

That mystery millipede is quite lengthy and narrow, I suppose it's built like my Texas Orthoporus. I never saw any when I lived in AZ, so jealous!


----------



## Galapoheros

That milli looks like something that I've seen many of at certain times of the year in w tx, I was told what it was but I can't remember atm, not as common as ornatus though.  btw the geo looks injured, has it recovered  jk.  The Polyzoniida must be tiny.


----------



## zonbonzovi

The few I collected haven't grown in the past year.  They do have the same spirobolid shape but are much less bulky and seem to max out at 4".  Who knows?

The Polyzoniida is about the length of a thumbnail...


----------



## Smokehound714

those awesome ruby-red geos are Strigamia.  I dont think they even have a species name on the west coast..  They're probably the largest geos you could find in the USA.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Smoke, I tried keeping them communally a while back and they generally ignore each other (and occasionally can be seen eating together...when you can get them to eat).  If I can get a hold of a large group I would love to give it another shot, ideally ending with a reproducing Habitank(C,TM).  I read recently that small larvae and annelids are the way to go, just in case you Californians find a large batch of Strigamia...


----------



## Galapoheros

I found a large pale specimen in central texas that dwarfed the ones I've come across where I live(Austin area).  It was between 4 and 5 inches, I've never seen another one but I took a pic of it.  I think it would come close to size of those red ones.  Could be an undescribed sps., I was out in the boonies when I found that thing.


----------



## Smokehound714

zonbonzovi said:


> Smoke, I tried keeping them communally a while back and they generally ignore each other (and occasionally can be seen eating together...when you can get them to eat).  If I can get a hold of a large group I would love to give it another shot, ideally ending with a reproducing Habitank(C,TM).  I read recently that small larvae and annelids are the way to go, just in case you Californians find a large batch of Strigamia...


 How much substrate do you give them?

  The one kellakk gave me is accepting termites, so long as i dont freak it out too much..  I just drop them on the lid, and gently push them into a vent hole. 

  Ive been doing this lately to reduce stress, and it works wonders for scorps and pedes.  have you tried that?


----------



## zonbonzovi

Gala, was it this one?: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?179309-Geophilomorpha-Picture-Thread

That's pretty.  

Smoke, I hadn't tried that just springtails, smashed roaches/random yard insects, leftover veggie stuff.  They were kept in a semi-moist, large  deli with about 6 in. of substrate mixed with leaf/wood decay.


----------



## Galapoheros

Hey I forgot about that thing.  But no, that wasn't it, I don't think I posted a pic of that 4-5 inch geo I found.  I'll look around in my bucket to see if I put the pic there, I think I did.


----------



## Smokehound714

Galapoheros said:


> Hey I forgot about that thing.  But no, that wasn't it, I don't think I posted a pic of that 4-5 inch geo I found.  I'll look around in my bucket to see if I put the pic there, I think I did.





			
				zonbonzovi said:
			
		

> Smoke, I hadn't tried that just springtails, smashed roaches/random yard insects, leftover veggie stuff. They were kept in a semi-moist, large deli with about 6 in. of substrate mixed with leaf/wood decay.


Have you tried a nice plump earthworm?  They will tackle a worm much larger and thicker than themselves!


----------



## Galapoheros

Hey John, I do remember why I called that doood a "poser".  I never explained that in that thread.  To me that thing had characteristics of being millipede.  Look at the antennae, they are more millipede looking than centipede looking imo.  It also has a tiny head like the Polyzoniida you posted.  It's the missing link man! haha.


----------



## zonbonzovi

^That's the head?  I thought it was the exit?  That reminds me of a link someone sent me of some Polychaete worms...some of them remind me of Geos and some of the textured millis and centis like Abacion and Alipes:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/17/alexander-semenov_n_4949952.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063

This guys flickr is awesome if you like to chew your cud on the idea of myriapods crawling out of the ocean over millennia:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_semenov/


----------



## Galapoheros

Wow!, really makes me want to do the saltwater thing!  Some creatures in the ocean blow my mind.


----------



## Smokehound714

http://bugguide.net/node/view/618339/bgimage

  Im going to see if my juvenile geo will tackle an anecic worm.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Pseduopolydesmus sp. (maybe canadensis?)







w/ friend, Xystocheir dissecta









under UV





Polyxenus sp.



I think this is Sigmoria trimaculata, maybe...









Photobucket is making me gnash teeth

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zonbonzovi

Alipes multicostis



Scolopendra mirabilis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hisserdude

zonbonzovi said:


> Pseduopolydesmus sp. (maybe canadensis?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ friend, Xystocheir dissecta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under UV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polyxenus sp.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Sigmoria trimaculata, maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket is making me gnash teeth


Nice pedes! Would you happen to know the care requirements of the Polyxenus sp?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## numbat1000

Oh, those are some beautiful pedes!  Always wanted an _Alipes multicostis_, where did you get it?  And how big is it?

Is the one with blue legs a _mirabilis_ as well?


----------



## Galapoheros

That Alipes looks awesome.  I kind of wanted some of those but I'm stuffed over here, I honestly don't want anything else right now.  I hoard babies so I'm going to have to dump some stuff sooner or later, kick them out of the house.


----------



## CHLee

So that's where all the multicostis went


----------



## zonbonzovi

Sorry, Lee, last two.  The other showed up mangled and stinky.  I hope the rest that came in to the states make it to adulthood so more can be made.

Galap, they are supposed to be larger than grandieri.  I'm sure you could have shifted a few containers 

Hisser...they came as a sample from a friend.  I know they specialize on some sort of lichen/mold/fungus but they disappeared into a communal tank before I could work out the details.

numbat, yes.


----------



## Hisserdude

OK, thanks!


----------



## numbat1000

Thanks as well!


----------



## zonbonzovi

What's going on here?  You kids better leave that bedroom door open!  Oh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae

rename this thread at once to zonbonzovi's myriad of myriapod photo's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CHLee

zonbonzovi said:


> What's going on here?  You kids better leave that bedroom door open!  Oh.


hey, did you try it with the other ones? you know what i mean


----------



## zonbonzovi

CHLee said:


> hey, did you try it with the other ones? you know what i mean


Not yet...going to give it a few days acclimation.


----------



## Galapoheros

Awe maaaan, why is it still there, she didn't pick it up?  I've seen some over go solo.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Galapoheros said:


> Awe maaaan, why is it still there, she didn't pick it up?  I've seen some over go solo.


He stepped away to coax her back when I took that pic.  She came back through but only partially picked it up.  Could be good but I'm going to pair them again just in case.


----------



## ErinM31

zonbonzovi said:


> Mystery millipede, Santa Cruz Co., AZ...would love an ID  3-4 in. adult size


Do you still have this millipede?  I thought it looked like a species of _Tylobolus_ but from that far south, I think it must be a species of _Arinolus_, probably _Arinolus nogalanus_.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Erin, no, haven't had that one for some time now.  I can't remember for sure but that would have likely come from either Madera Canyon area or Ruby Rd.  I have a feeling it was the latter, in a riparian zone.  I've never even heard of that genus!  I wish I would have kept better records as there are none on bugguide if that's truly what it is.


----------



## ErinM31

zonbonzovi said:


> Erin, no, haven't had that one for some time now.  I can't remember for sure but that would have likely come from either Madera Canyon area or Ruby Rd.  I have a feeling it was the latter, in a riparian zone.  I've never even heard of that genus!  I wish I would have kept better records as there are none on bugguide if that's truly what it is.


I compiled spreadsheets of all named species of North American millipede, starting with Hoffman's 1999 Checklist of Millipeds of North and Middle America and updating with papers published after. 

_Arinolus_ is a genus of Atopetholidae found primarily in Arizona but also in Nevada and California. There are several named species in Pima county and one in Santa Cruz but I think most were based on single specimens. Who knows how many species there are really or their ranges? Someone needs to do a review and update of the genus -- or better the whole family -- as most have only been described in papers prior to 1970!

I love the black-and-silver and black-white-and-gold Atopetholidae millipedes on BugGuide! Oh how I wish I could make a collecting trip through Arizona up through California!

EDIT: I now think that I was mistaken, sorry. It would really help if we had pictures of all these species! I had overlooked that there is one species of _Hiltonius_ that ranges from Mexico to Santa Cruz Co., Arizona. I have never seen an Atopetholid millipede with red banding whereas some species of _Hiltonius_ definitely do.


----------

